# Wifi pour g4 (1ghz,40go,640ram)



## alexandreM (11 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai une petite question concernant le *emac g4 ( 1ghz,40go, 640mo de ram).*
Je vous explique mon cas particulier : 
J'ai l'intention d'acheter un emac afin de l'offrir à une personne de ma famille.Cependant, je n'y connais strictement rien niveau mac. 

Je me suis renseigner sur l'emac g4, et je me suis aperçu qu'il ne disposais pas d'une connection wifi intégré. 
J'ai parcouru divers forums afin de trouver un moyens pour créé une connexion wifi.

*2 possibilités s'offrent à moi :* 
- L'achat d'une carte wifi : Airport ordinaires ou Airport extrem ( je ne sais pas réellement laquelle choisir)
- L'achat d'une clée wifi USB ( mais ne je sais pas quelle clé choisir,quel marque,quel modèle etc...)


Je me pose donc quelques questions : 

*- Quel est la meilleur alternative pour activer installer une connexion wifi la plus rapide et efficace ? 
- Est-il plus facile de faire marcher une carte airport ou bien une clé wifi ? *

*- Où acheter ces composants ?* 

Avant d'acheter l'emac,je préfère réglé ces petits problèmes technique pour m'assurer d'avoir une connexion wifi car cela me tracasse depuis quelques jours ! 
C'est pour cela que je fais appel à vous


----------



## christophe2312 (11 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour
Le preferable c est la carte airport extreme , "un clic" au niveau du lecteur dvd 
Et voila le wifi installer ,pas de port usb bloque avec un dongue wifi , et de prise de tête a trouve le logiciel adapte a la cle 
sur ebay et mac generation regarde il y a des cartes
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3024?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## alexandreM (11 Décembre 2010)

Okay...
Bah je pense l'acheter alors...
Merci...


----------



## Invité (13 Décembre 2010)

Ne pas oublier le Cpl non plus.
C'est des fois un peu chiant à configurer, mais quel confort ! Et quel débit quand on est loin


----------



## alexandreM (14 Décembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Ne pas oublier le Cpl non plus.
> C'est des fois un peu chiant à configurer, mais quel confort ! Et quel débit quand on est loin



Qu'est ce que c'est ?


----------



## richard-deux (15 Décembre 2010)

alexandreM a dit:


> Qu'est ce que c'est ?



Regarde à partir de mon message ligne 13.


http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/imac-g4-et-wifi-359561.html


----------

